# Solicito esquema o información de radio Invicta mod. 5428



## rafer (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola.
Necesito esquema de radio a válvulas Invicta modelo 5428. Para intentar repararlo.
Creo que lleva las siguientes válvulas aunque estan muy borradas: ECH81, EBC41,EF41,EL41 y EZ80.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2014)

Esas son todas parecidas , también buscala por válvulas y no por marca 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## rafer (Nov 3, 2014)

Gracias
El problema que tengo es que está muy destrozada, cables sueltos, componentes borrados, otros faltan, incluso algún fogonazo, en consecuencia es un puzle.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2014)

Sigue siendo válido lo que te dije , busca una *con las mismas válvulas* y la reconstruyes según ese plano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/invicta_5428.html


----------



## rafer (Nov 11, 2014)

Si julien pero en radiomuseum tiene un problema que es muy pequeño y no tiene percepcion ni para ver ni para imprimir, salvo que seas socio.
Saludos


----------

